# Work and Death in Dubai



## merlin the learned (Jun 12, 2009)

For those visiting this site intending to work in Dubai and for those already in Dubai..

Are you aware that if you are seriously injured, permenently disabled or killed while at work by a work place accident or workplace illness or in a company vehicle between hrs/place of employment and home the max compensation you can expect thru the courts from your employer is AED35000 under UAE Labour Tort Law. 

If you are seriously injured in a car accident or as a pedestrian caused by the other driver there is no third party insurance to cover your losses if the other party has no assets.

If you sue for loss the legal system does not provide for punitive damages

Insurance companies compensation payout a max for death AED250000 or permenent 100% disabled and for injuries a sliding percentage scale of payment from the same amount.

Basically if you get injured or permenently maimed/disabled you are on your own. 

So if you have a serious disabling injury caused by a workplace accident preventing you from continuing in your profession/trade, you go home and then what. Governments back home are'nt going to look after you so who does and who pays...think about it


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

first of all If I'm killed, I don't really care what I get as I can't use the money anyway..

but there is always the option of international life insurance, the insurance I pay in Ireland covers me no matter what country, equally the same senario is in place for health insurance and personal injury insurance..

wow that's a lot of Insurance and a hell of a lot of Small print to read through..


.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Wizard bloke,

From your previous posts it's obvious you have an axe to grind with the UAE. I am sorry that you feel you have been mistreated, but surely people who work in construction should insure themselves instead of relying on their company, perhaps they should also realise the consequences if things do unfortunately go wrong, and do a risk analysis on themselves to ascertain whether the risk is worth the reward.

Buyer beware so to speak...


----------



## merlin the learned (Jun 12, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Wizard bloke,
> 
> From your previous posts it's obvious you have an axe to grind with the UAE. I am sorry that you feel you have been mistreated, but surely people who work in construction should insure themselves instead of relying on their company, perhaps they should also realise the consequences if things do unfortunately go wrong, and do a risk analysis on themselves to ascertain whether the risk is worth the reward.
> 
> Buyer beware so to speak...


Can't quite relate to your accusation of "axe to grind" or that I have been mistreated, thats not only presumptious of you to assume knowledge of my motives its also incorrect. 

My info is the result of research on behalf of a friend injured in an accident.

The Purpose of my post was to create awareness of the actual situ in Dubai so that the many people including families with little or no prev o'seas work experience coming to places like Dubai are aware of the financial risks.

If you know a better method of insuring people prepare themselves so they enter with eyes open then go for it...do you live in Dubai??

Meantime I will do my bit and not apologies for it -


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

You, your mate, your mates sister's ex boyfriend who once had a fling with a waitress at Johnny Rockets...

It's still the same.

Why can you even consider being able to "create awareness" when you (probably) have no _personal _experience of The Emirates?

And yes, I've lived here for 5 years.

Next.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

merlin the learned said:


> For those visiting this site intending to work in Dubai and for those already in Dubai..
> 
> Are you aware that if you are seriously injured, permenently disabled or killed while at work by a work place accident or workplace illness or in a company vehicle between hrs/place of employment and home the max compensation you can expect thru the courts from your employer is AED35000 under UAE Labour Tort Law.
> 
> ...


Not quite as simple as you make out and depends on the policies you have taken out and what your employer has put in place. This is partly scare-mongering, although people do need to take responsibility themselves. Individual protection policies, which should be arranged on an offshore basis, do not have these limits.

If you are not paying tax either in the UAE or a home country, why would you expect them to look after you??

From a long-term resident, independent financial adviser and freelance writer on financial and consumer matters.

-


----------



## john tobin (Jun 13, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Not quite as simple as you make out and depends on the policies you have taken out and what your employer has put in place. This is partly scare-mongering, although people do need to take responsibility themselves. Individual protection policies, which should be arranged on an offshore basis, do not have these limits.
> 
> If you are not paying tax either in the UAE or a home country, why would you expect them to look after you??
> 
> ...


Hi, John the Aussie here, I posted a thread about accounts and tax, some financial advice would be great.


----------



## merlin the learned (Jun 12, 2009)

john tobin said:


> Hi, John the Aussie here, I posted a thread about accounts and tax, some financial advice would be great.


Hi John,

Thanks for the info...always gratifying to get intelligent helpful responses from people as compared to the blah blah blah that appears to be the limit of some disturbed and dissallusioned individuals contribution. 

A recruiter mate based in Brisbane that just signed up 2 oil/gas engineers to start in Sharjah/Abu Dhabi next month, he told me he's advised them to look into arranging personal cover after hearing of Gavin's accident/situ. 

Cheers


----------

